# Ustear



## jealindgar

Es una duda q siempre he tenido y nunca he encontrado respuesta

existe esto? se lo oí a una periodista, pero me suena raro, puedes decir a alguien q te trate de tú o q te tutee, pero cómo se le dice a alguien q le trate de usted, así o me puedes ustear?


----------



## ampurdan

Yo había visto "ustedear", pero supongo que esa última "d" tan débil desaparece del todo según quien lo pronuncie. De todas formas, creo no se usa ninguna de las dos sino "tratar de usted". Lo que pasa es que tampoco es muy común utilizar la frase "tráteme de usted" (es bastante antipático), pero "ella la trataba de usted" y no "ella la ustedeaba".


----------



## jealindgar

Te juro que delante de mí, una persona mayor le dijo a una joven, en un comercio, que le tratara de usted y no de tú.

De todas maneras, no es que resulte antipático, que lo es sin duda, sino que me interesaba saberlo, nunca está de más ampliar conocimientos.


----------



## ampurdan

Y yo te juro que no me cuesta nada creerte. Recuerdo que me contaron de un profesor de filosofía que, con sorna, le decía al alumno que le tuteaba: "no hace falta que me tutee (me puede tratar de usted)".


----------



## Alundra

jealindgar said:
			
		

> te juro q delante de mí, una persona mayor le dijo a una joven, en un comercio, q le tratara de usted y no de tú.
> de todas maneras, *no es q resulte antipático, q lo es sin duda,* sino q me interesaba saberlo, nunca está de más ampliar conocimientos.


 
Pues a mí, *siempre que sea con educación*, por supuesto, me resulta más desagradable ver que una persona más joven le hable de tú a alguien mayor (estamos hablando de desconocidos, por supuesto), que esa persona mayor le indique al joven que le hable de tú... supongo que es cuestión de perspectivas, pero creo que el respeto forma parte de la educación... y por mucho que me digan que el tutear no es una forma de perder el respeto... yo creo que da bastante pie.

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Pues a mí, *siempre que sea con educación*, por supuesto, me resulta más desagradable ver que una persona más joven le hable de tú a alguien mayor (estamos hablando de desconocidos, por supuesto), que esa persona mayor le indique al joven que le hable de tú... supongo que es cuestión de perspectivas, pero creo que el respeto forma parte de la educación... y por mucho que me digan que el tutear no es una forma de perder el respeto... yo creo que da bastante pie.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Yo pienso igual, estuve trabajando de cara al público en una tienda y a todo el mundo le trataba de usted a no ser que me dijeran lo contrario. Si una persona trata de tu a alguien mayor me suena raro. Una vez dado este paso, no creo que por hablar a alguien de tu sea una falta de respeto. 

Mei


----------



## Fernando

No he oído en mi vida lo de ustear. Me parecería buen invento.



			
				jealindgar said:
			
		

> te juro q delante de mí, una persona mayor le dijo a una joven, en un comercio, q le tratara de usted y no de tú.
> de todas maneras, no es q resulte antipático, q lo es sin duda, sino q me interesaba saberlo, nunca está de más ampliar conocimientos.



Lo antipático es que un chaval de 20 años en un restaurante le tratase de tú a mi madre.

Por cierto, lo de Ampurdan, buenísimo. "No hace falta que me tutee".


----------



## belén

Ni ustear ni ustedear están en la RAE.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> Lo antipático es que un chaval de 20 años en un restaurante le tratase de tú a mi madre.


 
A eso es a lo que me refería, si yo lo oyese me sonaría fatal!


----------



## Viriato

Como muy bien se ha dicho, ninguna de las dos palabras existe en el DRAE y por lo tanto la forma de indicárselo a alguien es: "me puede tratar de usted, por favor".
Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *Fernando*
_Lo antipático es que un chaval de 20 años en un restaurante le tratase de tú a mi madre.
_

A mi me parecería igual de antipático, estoy de acuerdo. Otro ejemplo igual de antipático: ¿no os habéis dado cuenta que cuando casi todo el mundo se dirige a un camarero/a de un restaurante chino se le tutea? ¿A que no ocurre eso en un restaurante de alta cocina, por ej.?


----------



## belén

Viriato said:
			
		

> Como muy bien se ha dicho, ninguna de las dos palabras existe en el DRAE y por lo tanto la forma de indicárselo a alguien es: "me puede tratar de usted, por favor".
> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Fernando*
> _Lo antipático es que un chaval de 20 años en un restaurante le tratase de tú a mi madre.
> _
> 
> A mi me parecería igual de antipático, estoy de acuerdo. Otro ejemplo igual de antipático: ¿no os habéis dado cuenta que cuando casi todo el mundo se dirige a un camarero/a de un restaurante chino se le tutea? ¿A que no ocurre eso en un restaurante de alta cocina, por ej.?



Yo a los camareros, si son más jóvenes que yo o de mi "quinta" les tuteo, si son más mayores, no les tuteo, independientemente de su nacionalidad y el tipo de local.


----------



## Viriato

belen said:
			
		

> Yo a los camareros, si son más jóvenes que yo o de mi "quinta" les tuteo, si son más mayores, no les tuteo, independientemente de su nacionalidad y el tipo de local.


Yo tampoco lo hago, pero estoy harto de oir a la gente cómo lo hace. En cuanto a la edad, creo que merece el mismo tratamiento alguien de nuestra quinta, que alguien mayor, que alguien más joven. Yo trato de usted a cualquier persona que no conozco o con la que no tengo la suficiente confianza, independientemente de la edad que tenga.


----------



## jealindgar

jajaja, *ampurdan*, lo de te juro lo solemos decir aquí con otra connotación, es mejor oirlo decir q escribirlo, en los foros la gente suele mosquearse con mis escritos ya q en canarias somos algo vehementes.

*alundra*, completamente de acuerdo contigo. Yo nunca he tratado a una persona mayor de tú, incluso muchas veces me lo piden y tengo q tener mucha confianza con ella para tratarle [tratarla] de usted. Esto del laismo no lo controlo mucho. Supongo q será tratarla [a ella, a la persona] Pero curiosamente aquí no nos conocemos y nos tratamos de tú, jejejejeje
Yo odio y creo q me faltan el respeto tratándome de usted, tengo 30 años y desde hace años lo hacen, sobre todos los jóvenes canarios de ahora (cuando digo jóvenes me refiero a lo q nosotros aquí llamamos los niñatillos, los chandaleros, q creen q te están respetanto y personalmente me molesta)

*mei*, yo no sé en la peninsula, pero en canarias (salvo grandes empresas) te suelen tratar las dependientas con un "cariño". "No cariño, no lo tengo", "cariño, te queda estupendamente". Y ME REPATEA!!!!

ya no puedo decir entonces ustear, queda claro, ni ustedear. Yo creo q sé cuando debo decirlo. A la gente joven, incluso de mi edad les sigo tratando de tú a no ser q me digan lo contrario, y las personas con mucha más edad de usted.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que tratar de tú a una persona mayor puede ser falta de tacto, falta de etiqueta o falta de formalidad, depende mucho del contexto y de la imagen que venda el local... Hay muchos locales en los que el "usted" está bastante desterrado.

Ahora, exigirle a alguien el trato de usted... No sé. Una cosa es que se haga con los niños, pero no se puede pretender ir por el mundo educando a los conciudadanos, la verdad.

Otra anécdota relacionada con un abogado que acudió a la Audiencia Nacional (creo) y que expuso la defensa de su cliente dirigiéndose todo el rato a los miembros del Tribunal como a "Sus Señorías"... En un punto determinado, el Presidente le interrumpió y le dijo algo así como: "Recuerdo al señor Letrado que no somos simples jueces de distrito". Creo que el trato que merecía ese Tribunal era el de "Excelencias". Perdió el caso.


----------



## yexyta

*la verdad no se, anoche le dije a un joven muy lindo que porque me "usteaba" se oyo feo pero creia que asi se conjugaba (yo usteo, tu usteas, ellos ustan...?) jum! nop se el caso es que se burlo mucho de mi, quise averiguar en internet si existia y me encontre con esta pagina, ojala si se diga asi, por que o si no que oso! *

*pd: Un saludo al gusanito lindo por si lee esto!!!*


----------



## Bobble

El equivalente de "tutear" referente al "usted" es "vosear"

Saludos,
Bobble


----------



## BETOREYES

Bobble said:


> El equivalente de "tutear" referente al "usted" es "vosear"
> 
> Saludos,
> Bobble


Realmente, vosear no se refiere al pronombre "usted", sino al "vos"


----------



## Bobble

El "vos" es la forma arcaica del actual "usted", pero el significado es exactamente el mismo.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Bobble said:


> El equivalente de "tutear" referente al "usted" es "vosear"


 
¡No! Tal vez antiguamente haya sido así (no lo sé), pero ahora no es el caso. 

"Vosear", como se usa acá, es utilizar "vos" en vez de "tú" para la segunda persona singular.


----------



## BETOREYES

Bobble said:


> El "vos" es la forma arcaica del actual "usted", pero el significado es exactamente el mismo.


 
De hecho, en América existen, y son absolutamente vigentes, tres diferentes tratamientos para la segunda persona singular que son: "tú", "vos" y "usted".
Existen hartísitmos (no por molestos, sino porque son muchos) hilos de este foro y artículos en Internet que tratan este tema; y que (vos) podés consultar.

Saludos.


----------



## yserien

ampurdan said:


> Yo había visto "ustedear", pero supongo que esa última "d" tan débil desaparece del todo según quien lo pronuncie. De todas formas, creo no se usa ninguna de las dos sino "tratar de usted". Lo que pasa es que tampoco es muy común utilizar la frase "tráteme de usted" (es bastante antipático), pero "ella la trataba de usted" y no "ella la ustedeaba".



Tráteme de Vd o hábleme de Vd y aun dígame de Vd, a mí esto de "ustedear"
me suena bastante mal, que le vamos a hacer!! Esperemos que la Rae lo acepte.( o mejor no lo esperemos) Saludos.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Bobble said:


> El equivalente de "tutear" referente al "usted" es "vosear"
> 
> Saludos,
> Bobble



El voseo en realidad es lo que se utiliza en hispanoamérica, es decir tratar de vos, pero tratar de usted en realidad que yo sepa no tiene ninguna acepción particular en el DRAE.

*vosear**.*


* 1.* tr. Dar a alguien el tratamiento de vos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

ampurdan said:


> Y yo te juro que no me cuesta nada creerte. Recuerdo que me contaron de un profesor de filosofía que, con sorna, le decía al alumno que le tuteaba: "no hace falta que me tutee (me puede tratar de usted)".


Si, con un simple "no me tutees" o "no me tutee", se entiende que prefiere que le hablen de usted, ahora que si se le quiere agregar un _"¡Que no somos iguales!"  _ ya es opcional.


----------



## Gittan

Muchos en este hilo han expresado que es falta de respeto tutear, pero... porqué entonces el trato más común de este foro es el tuteo? No nos respetamos? En este foro parece haber gente de diferentes edades, con diferente educación, de diferentes países, no nos conocemos, pero igual et "tú" y el "vosotros" som los pronombres de segunda personas más usados (por lo menos esa es mi impresión...).

Yo creo que el respecto está en la actitud hacia una persona, no en el pronombre. Yo he notado como los españoles usan casa vez más el "tú" y el "vosotros" en la vida cotidiana, algo que me gusta. Lo único que me molesta es la difícil conjugación de "vosotros". Para nosotros los americanos el "ustedes" no tiene la misma  connotacíon, ya que se usa tanto para personas a la que uno tutea y a las que no.


----------



## Jellby

Gittan said:


> Lo único que me molesta es la difícil conjugación de "vosotros". Para nosotros los americanos el "ustedes" no tiene la misma  connotacíon, ya que se usa tanto para personas a la que uno tutea y a las que no.



Pero "vosotros" se distingue de "ellos"


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Y es curioso e origen de *vos-otros*, pues el tratamiento de Vos solamente correspondía al rey por lo tanto el resto eran vos-otros (otros que vos), de la misma manera que *nos-otros.*


----------



## Pepelvis

Conozcí a un guatemalteco y me explicó que allá las parejas acuerdan "ustearse" cuando van adquiriendo un cierto grado de intimidad. Obviamente, sigue siendo un tratamiento respetuoso hacia el desconocido, pero se usa de manera íntima o conyugal también. Para el resto de las personas como amigos o familiares se "vosea" de una manera parecida a otros lados de hispanoamérica como Bolivia, Uruguay o Argentina.
Personalmente, y entro en el tema del usted en España, no me gusta que me traten de _tú_ si no me conocen, ya sea mayor o menor que yo. En un comercio, restaurante o donde sea, si me atienden me gusta que lo hagan de _usted_, tal y como yo lo hago con los desconocidos. No hay nada de malo en ser respetuoso y al tratarme de _tú_ sin conocerme me parece que es demasiado cercano para un desconocido.
Asimismo, me gustaría decir que el profesor, aún a riesgo de ser pedante hizo lo correcto: puso a cada uno en el lugar que le correspondía. Si lo hiciera yo en _El Corte Inglés_ con una dependienta quedaría pedante, pero es la obligación de la dependienta atender con cortesía y "ustear". Supongo que lo correcto en términos sociales sería, después de ser atendido, sugerirle que trate a la clientela de _usted_, por aquello del prestigio de la firma.


----------



## Pepelvis

Gittan said:


> Muchos en este hilo han expresado que es falta de respeto tutear, pero... ¿por qué entonces el trato más común de este foro es el tuteo? ¿No nos respetamos? En este foro parece haber gente de diferentes edades, con diferente educación, de diferentes países, no nos conocemos, pero igual et "tú" y el "vosotros" som los pronombres de segunda personas más usados (por lo menos esa es mi impresión...).
> 
> Yo creo que el respecto está en la actitud hacia una persona, no en el pronombre. Yo he notado como los españoles usan casa vez más el "tú" y el "vosotros" en la vida cotidiana, algo que me gusta. Lo único que me molesta es la difícil conjugación de "vosotros". Para nosotros los americanos el "ustedes" no tiene la misma  connotacíon, ya que se usa tanto para personas a la que uno tutea y a las que no.



Tiene razón en lo último. Soy canario y _ustedes_ se usa tanto para el _vosotros_ como el _ustedes_ sin distinción. Sinceramente, lo bueno de eso es que nunca caes en una posible falta de respeto por tutear. Sigo prefieriedo que me usteen si no me conocen.


----------



## bb008

Hola
 
Esta de más decir que en Venezuela se tutea y mucho. Pero cuando se trata de atención al cliente es otra cosa, trabajé en una compañía, donde lo primero era el cliente y tratarlo con educación y cortesía era lo más importante, nos daban entrenamiento para dirigirnos a un cliente:
 
1.- Visualizarlo una vez que el cliente entrará (10 metros)
2.- Realizar un acercamiento de 2 metros de distancia
3.- Una vez que el cliente captaba tu atención te le acercabas
4.- Y mirándole a la cara, le decías (dependiendo del cliente por supuesto y la hora): Buenos Días, Buenas Tardes, Señor, Señora, Señorita, Dama, Caballero, Joven, y luego el trato con el "usted". En que forma de pago va a cancelar, usted viene a cancelar que servicio Señor...entre otros.
 
Siempre me ha parecido de muy mal gustó el tratamiento del "tu" a personas que no conoces y lamentablemente en Venezuela no todas las compañías se dedican a entrenar a sus empleados en la atención al cliente, en vista de esto ustedes verán (si llegan a venir) cosas como:
 
¡Chamo, cuánto vas a pagar!
Pase por allá señor, por allá...
Dime mi cielo, mami, mi vida, mi amor (cómo si tú eres cielo o el amor de ellos)
¡Pasa por aquí chama!, pregúntale a ella por los precios. Y pare usted de contar.
 
Saludos.-


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
En internet se encuentran muchos artículos que tratan el tema. Enlazo uno de ellos y extraigo una parte interesante:
Nota: el término "tuteo" habitualmente significa tratar de "tú" o de "vos", en contraposición a "usted". Cuando se usa "tuteo" como antónimo de "voseo" suele ser necesario aclararlo. El pronombre personal _vos_ no se utiliza en el sur de la Guajira y el norte del Cesar colombianos y _tú_ acompaña las conjugaciones.
En consecuencia, creo que lo de: "no me trate de usted" o el "tráteme de usted", es lo más apropiado. Pero fíjense cómo se conjuga el verbo tratar. En ambos casos está conjugado para dirigirse formalmente, empleando el "usted"; sino diría: "no me trates de usted" o "trátame de usted".
La costumbre de tutear es ya otra cosa. Materia del foro de discusiones culturales. Sin embargo me permito opinar que el tuteo en WR obedece a que uno adquiere cierta familiaridad con los demás participantes. Además muy pocos saben la edad, pues muchos no la consignan. A veces no se sabe ni siquiera el género. Yo creo que es una suerte de paridad que se da. Un participante puede tener un doctorado y 70 años de edad y otro recién es un alumno de colegio, pero nadie lo sabe. Mientras haya cordialidad, no hay problema.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## cronopio_92

Recientemente encontré el término "ustear" en una obra de teatro de Mario Vargas Llosa, "La Señorita de Tacna", si mal no recuerdo en el segundo acto. Tal vez les sea un dato útil...
En relación a los tratos de cortesía, acá, en Argentina, se utiliza, por lo menos entre gente educada, el voseo entre gente que se conoce mucho o cuya diferencia de edad es poca y el ustedeo entre gente que no se conoce, cuando uno se dirige a una persona mayor o cuando se quieren mantener las distancias. Si bien de más está decir que nuestro pobre país está en una decadencia total y que la mitad de los jóvenes no saben conjugar los verbos cuando utilizan "usted" o "ustedes", no saben siquiera cuál es la diferencia. Y lo más triste de todo es que uno asiste a los establecimientos educativos(cuya función, supuestamente, es educar) y se encuentra con que hay incluso profesores, o sea gente que en teoría sabe y está encargada de enseñar, que no saben conjugar un verbo. Si habré escuchado "ellos es", "vos sabes" y otras deformidades lingüísticas.
Me fui por las ramas. Espero les sea de utilidad la información...


----------



## piraña utria

Polizón said:


> Hola a todos:
> En internet se encuentran muchos artículos que tratan el tema. Enlazo uno de ellos y extraigo una parte interesante:
> Nota: el término "tuteo" habitualmente significa tratar de "tú" o de "vos", en contraposición a "usted". Cuando se usa "tuteo" como antónimo de "voseo" suele ser necesario aclararlo. El pronombre personal _vos_ no se utiliza en el sur de la Guajira y el norte del Cesar colombianos y _tú_ acompaña las conjugaciones.
> En consecuencia, creo que lo de: "no me trate de usted" o el "tráteme de usted", es lo más apropiado. Pero fíjense cómo se conjuga el verbo tratar. En ambos casos está conjugado para dirigirse formalmente, empleando el "usted"; sino diría: "no me trates de usted" o "trátame de usted".
> La costumbre de tutear es ya otra cosa. Materia del foro de discusiones culturales. Sin embargo me permito opinar que el tuteo en WR obedece a que uno adquiere cierta familiaridad con los demás participantes. Además muy pocos saben la edad, pues muchos no la consignan. A veces no se sabe ni siquiera el género. Yo creo que es una suerte de paridad que se da. Un participante puede tener un doctorado y 70 años de edad y otro recién es un alumno de colegio, pero nadie lo sabe. Mientras haya cordialidad, no hay problema.
> Saludos,
> Polizón


 
Hola Poli:

Acabo de observar este aporte tuyo de días atrás. 

Leí el enlace que sugieres y creo que cometiste un error de reproducción del contenido del enlace: lo que dice tal artículo respecto a la parte subrayada es precisamente lo contrario, que nosotros los "costeños colombianos", salvo los del sur de La Guajira y el Norte del Cesar, no usamos para nada el vos.

Saludos,


----------



## Polizón

piraña utria said:


> Hola Poli:
> 
> Acabo de observar este aporte tuyo de días atrás.
> 
> Leí el enlace que sugieres y creo que cometiste un error de reproducción del contenido del enlace: lo que dice tal artículo respecto a la parte subrayada es precisamente lo contrario, que nosotros los "costeños colombianos", salvo los del sur de La Guajira y el Norte del Cesar, no usamos para nada el vos.
> 
> Saludos,


 
_Lapsus calami_, mi estimado amigo.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Carmen16

Parece que la RAE lo ha aceptado: ustedear | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Xiscomx

Carmen16 said:


> Parece que la RAE lo ha aceptado: ustedear | Diccionario de la lengua española


Ha aceptado también el otro, que es el que yo uso:
*ustear*.
1. tr. Dar a alguien tratamiento de usted.

Si no lo amollo reviento, a pesar de que ya no nos visite la compañera:


jealindgar said:


> Es una duda *q* siempre he tenido y nunca he encontrado respuesta
> 
> *¿E*xiste esto? *S*e lo oí a una periodista, pero me suena raro, puedes decir a alguien *q* te trate de tú o *q* te tutee, pero cómo se le dice a alguien *q* *t*e trate de usted, así o me puedes ustear?


Ese uso de *q* es lo que me suena más raro, por dificultar la lectura y resultar feo, feo, feo, anticultural y..., bueno, me callo porque ya no puedes defenderte, pero que los que te lean tomen nota.


----------



## Carmen16

¡Perfecto, Xiscomx, gracias!


----------

